# Guitar Set Up in Kitchener/Waterloo



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know a good place to get a set up done in the Kitchener/Waterloo Cambridge area? I would rather not drive all the way to the 12th Fret and leave 2 guitars for 4 weeks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is Folkway in Guelph too far away?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Talk to Mike or Rick at Sherwood Music on Ottawa Street.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Alan Husband is the only person in the area that i trust with my guitars (and i've tried all the techs in the area) - he's on margaret street in kitchener - i think he was a tech at 12th fret - he's doing a neck reset on my J45 right now and has worked on all of my instruments

[email protected]
519.743.8059


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I've taken mine to Sherwood music... I think it was Mike who did the electronics and setup on my guitar, iirc... he did a good job... my std epiphone now has better action & playability than my elitist... which was already really good to start with.


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Another vote for Folkway. I have taken several of girls there. They can be pricey but the workmanship is top quality.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Allan Husband set up my Strat. The difference between the shape it was in at the store and after Allan was done with it, is night and day. He actually called me at home because the instructions the clerk at L&M wrote down were so bad, he wanted to double check with me before getting started. He asked important questions like "do you tend to rest your wrist on the bridge" etc. I do and he set the guitar up with that in mind. Great work and attention to detail. 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks all. Im not really concerned about price I just want to make sure my babies are in good hands.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Sherwood sucks however they have a guitar made by Brad Freiheit right now,try getting in touch with him as he is very hard to find they may have a business card. Brad is very talented but is low key last I believe he was in Baden last.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

can't comment about Sherwood, but I have numerous friends who won't go anywhere else.....guitars & amps.........Alan Husband has worked on a few of my guitars and although I am quite a noob I am more than satisfied with his work and plan on continuing the relationship.........have yet to meet him in person........one of these days


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

Al Husband for sure... he usually goes above and beyond too.


----------



## ennsgr (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone have experience with tech in Waterloo who's got experience with setting and intonating guitars that are tuned significantly lower (A or B) than standard? I had work done previous to C in London and was quite dissatisfied with the setup... I even had a new nut put in and it was terribly set up, had to fix a lot of it myself and ended up paying only for parts (and the labour to you know, put the headstock back on the damn thing)


----------



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

satim said:


> Sherwood sucks however they have a guitar made by Brad Freiheit right now,try getting in touch with him as he is very hard to find they may have a business card. Brad is very talented but is low key last I believe he was in Baden last.


I know Brad Personally and he does all my guitar work. Brad is excellent.
I actually have played with Brad in a couple of Bands
I can ask him if he's looking for any clients right now but he is VERY busy and has been actually turning minor repair/set up work away just form lack of time.

Ps. He's in KW now not in Baden anymore:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Guy @ Sherwood is nice to talk to but doesn't do the best setups IMO. I actually had him setup one of my guitars a few years ago and when I got it back it still buzzed like crazy. He had the thing for weeks and everytime I'd call he'd just say "it'll be ready tomorrow". My guitar spent almost 3 weeks at the shop...

so I decided it wasn't even worth it bringing it back and to learn how to do my own setups. After a while I even learned how to solder and do wiring. There's only a few things I'd still need a tech for; however, Im glad the list is very small now.


----------



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

Spoke with Brad Freiheit tonight and if anyone wants to get in touch with him about Guitar Set ups or anything else guitar tech related PM me.
I told him I'd be posting this here...

He said he's into any guitar work other than re-finishing. Including set ups, repairs, custom build etc...

:smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Another vote for Folkway in Guelph. There work is so good I drive there from Orangeville. It's well worth it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another plug for Mike McConville in Stratford. Genius!


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

I ended up taking 3 girls to Folkway and 1 to Alan Husband. Both did a great job.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, Mike McConville does real good work. He's an intonation nut. Also running a repair and set up course out of Conestoga College starting tommorow and Tuesday if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guitar-Junkie (Oct 2, 2012)

I found a guy named Travis Rogers at Kitchener Guitar Repair or it might be called Don`t Fret It guitar repair. He also studied under Mike McConville and he does very nice work. I have been getting set-ups and work done on my guitars for over 40 years and I have to say Travis has done the best work so far and I have been to most of the people mentioned in this forum. Kitchener Guitar Repair is by far one of the best shops to take your guitars and I can tell you personally that Travis really cares about what he is doing and you will get nothing but the best customer satisfaction. Thanks Travis!

Paul H.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Bob's guitar service gets all of my repair business now - great work and FAST!

Freiheit also does great work, fair price and quick 

Folkway is great but expensive and little slow - if I was getting major structural work done on a vintage instrument, they (or 12th fret in Toronto or mike spicer in Hamilton) would be my choice 

Al husband, also good, but slow


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I find it interesting that this thread was bumped from over 3 years ago for a person to make their first post...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

:bow: = LIKE

Cheers

Dave



Budda said:


> I find it interesting that this thread was bumped from over 3 years ago for a person to make their first post...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

snacker said:


> Bob's guitar service gets all of my repair business now - great work and FAST!


...yep, bob egan, pedal steel player with blue rodeo.

great guy, knows his stuff. this is the guy i would trust.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

snacker said:


> Bob's guitar service gets all of my repair business now - great work and FAST!
> 
> Freiheit also does great work, fair price and quick
> 
> ...


Hey Snacker; would you recommend Bob for fretwork as well? My Tele may be due soon.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Waterloo said:


> Hey Snacker; would you recommend Bob for fretwork as well? My Tele may be due soon.


Yup! - he did a fret level and dress on my Creston tele and it plays better now that ever before - he did a refret on a friend's '67 tele and it plays wonderfully now too


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is another vote for Bob Egan at Bob's Guitars. He did a fret level and set up on my Rickenbacker 620 and it came back a brand new guitar. Plus he is a great guy and does fast work.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Took my Tele in to Bob Egan's to 'critique' the current set up (i.e. my setup). I'll have it back in a couple of days and let you know. Based on what I've heard, I expect it to be a great improvement over my handywork. As for the frets, he says not to extensive at this point. I thought they were wearing pretty quickly (it's less than a year old). Nice to not be upsold.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> Took my Tele in to Bob Egan's to 'critique' the current set up (i.e. my setup). I'll have it back in a couple of days and let you know. Based on what I've heard, I expect it to be a great improvement over my handywork. As for the frets, he says not to extensive at this point. I thought they were wearing pretty quickly (it's less than a year old). Nice to not be upsold.


Wow! Just got it back today and the set up is great. Lower than I could have got the action on my own. Also, moved up from 9s to 10s string guage and I notice the tone is richer which isn't surprising given the action is lower, heavier guage, but I can adjust tone accordingly. All in all, I like it.


----------



## NoHand (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been looking at finding a good setup/repair person also. I'm in Brantford and was trying to decide between Bob's or Don't Fret it through internet searching. Both in Kitchener. Thanks for this post as I think I'll go with Bob's. 

Anyone have any comments on Don't Fret it? Just Curious.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Bob's work is solid,but I've seen him get snippy at his employees a few times and that's a turn-off for me. I couldn't care less about who he works with/for, I care about how I see him act. Not overly impressed to say the least.


----------



## StephenGibson (Apr 10, 2014)

NoHand said:


> I've been looking at finding a good setup/repair person also. I'm in Brantford and was trying to decide between Bob's or Don't Fret it through internet searching. Both in Kitchener. Thanks for this post as I think I'll go with Bob's.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on Don't Fret it? Just Curious.



I have taken all my guitars over the past couple years to Travis at Don't Fret It since I discovered him and gave him a try. I was skeptical at fist as he works out of his house but I was extremely happy with the outcome of all my guitars. Travis is friendly and very reasonable in prices and turn around time. I wish I would have found him earlier and I most definitely would recommend him. In fact I've recommended Don't Fret It Guitar Repair to the other guitar player in my band and my students, they have all thanked me for sending them to him. I hope this has helped you out. 

Cheers,

Stephen Reinhart


----------

